# Need RUU



## guod2002 (Nov 25, 2011)

Anyone have a link or can host if you have the latest RUU, I've been searching for 3 hours with no luck

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using RootzWiki


----------



## santod (Nov 19, 2011)

I think you will find what you are after: HERE


----------



## guod2002 (Nov 25, 2011)

Thank You, all i was coming up with was redirects to multiupload which redirects to hollywoodvstheinternet, i was ready to pull my hair out


----------

